# Thought this would be 3rd time lucky



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys

I have just had yet a third failed icsi attempt, following blood in my follicles and no egg, the four eggs we did get didnt fertilise.  I am gutted and am scared about the future.

I have been struggling this week with the fact that i have never in my life had a positive pregnancy test, and dont think i ever will.

C xxx


----------



## Kate C (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi dolly, 

I read your post and felt I had to reply. I have just had my first failed ICSI. We've been ttc for just over 3 years and its been a heartbreaking journey as I'm sure you know!! We are 2 weeks passed our first BFN and I'm still having really bad days when I feel its never going to happen for us. 

There isn't much I can say to make you feel better expect I know how you feel and your not alone. 

Have you considered other option or is it all still too raw at the moment?

Kate xx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Hun

Thanks for replying.

Am going for a followup appointment on monday so hopefully will get some answers to enable us to move on.

Hope you get your dream. xxxx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwww sweetie I'm so very sorry to read this.     I'm sure you're both absolutely devastated.

Huge big hugs to you both   

Hope you get some answers on monday hun 

Kate


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you huge hugs Dolly, BFN's don't get any easier.  

Good luck on Monday

Sue


----------

